# Block Periodization and close variants



## yeti (Mar 30, 2014)

By Gabriel Naspinski
EFS Classic: A Practical Guide for Implementing Block Periodization for Powerlifting
Block Periodization for Powerlifting: Revisited and Revised

Others:
Block Periodization in the Sport of Powerlifting

No-nonsense periodization by Dr. Israetel
Bastardized Block by Corey Hayes


Just doing research for what I'll be doing after Smolov, and thought these articles in particular had a lot of merit. 
Wanted to contribute somehow (not experienced enough to be doing any advising of my own LOL)


----------



## Joliver (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you for that post.  Good info.  I actually use a block periodization method similar when ramping up to do a meet.

They have the accumulation, transmutation and realization components that I spoke about in a thread about meet specific training.  

Did you notice how the foundation for their periodization was from prilepin's chart?  Full circle baby.....


EDIT:  http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threa...d-How-To-Design-Your-Own-Powerlifting-Program


----------



## yeti (Mar 30, 2014)

joliver said:


> Thank you for that post.  Good info.  I actually use a block periodization method similar when ramping up to do a meet.
> They have the accumulation, transmutation and realization components that I spoke about in a thread about meet specific training.
> Did you notice how the foundation for their periodization was from prilepin's chart?  Full circle baby.....
> EDIT:  http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threa...d-How-To-Design-Your-Own-Powerlifting-Program



Yeah that's actually a post I read and re-read as I was studying block periodization, just to keep the total volume in check.
What I found interesting and useful for me was their suggestion for alternating the accumulation and transmutation phases, like a month or two of accumulation and then a month of transmutation, then back to accumulation, and so on, if there wasn't a meet planned in the coming months.


----------

